# It's a Girl!



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I would like to introduce my 5th child (1st girl), Tessa born a few days ago at 7lbs 12oz.















All my brood. 








For those of you who I haven't returned your messages, this is why


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

They be multiplying!
Congratulations on a baby girl


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

congrats!...have you given her the MBTI test, yet?...looks INFJ to me


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Adorable kid! 

And your 5th child?!?! Seems like you're gonna have your hands full (heck, I'm sure you have your hands full already)!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Congratulations, @TreeBob


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Grats! Welcome to the 5 kids club (wife and I have 4 boys and a girl as well, but ours is smack dab in the middle). 

She's a cutie and Tessa is a great name!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

And in a blink of an eye not only will she be walking and talking, but she'll be asking for the car keys too! XD


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats on the baby girl! Also, *FIVE* kids? That sounds like more than a handful! On the bright side, if they can sing and/or dance you can start your own quintet!


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*Congratulations, @TreeBob
*:happy:*
*


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome - the second pic of Tessa cracks me up! She looks a tad suspicious... XD


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Time to celebrate the ENTJ way

with Booze

_breaks open a bottle or 2, or 3 of champagne and other assorted libations_

a toast to the TreeBob family

cheers


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations, @TreeBob!


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Held out for the girl for a while then 
Congratulations!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Time to celebrate the ENTJ way
> 
> with Booze
> 
> ...


Ooh booze!

*2 hours later*

*Passed out drunk like a stereotypical college student*


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

awehahaha, that's awesome man... but yeah, what another poster said: 5 kids!? 

sounds amazing and terrible all at once.


----------



## cremefraiche (Jul 9, 2014)

She is going to be a protected little girl with four big brothers watching out for her. So cute!


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow is she cute. Congrats! 4 older brothers? No one will mess with her. (And to the poster who guessed she was INFJ - no way - that cutie is clearly an ENFP.)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations!! I raise my glass to you sir & your Mrs, wishing that your little angel is healthy & good fortune smiles down upon your family.
Cherish the days while she's very young & take lots of pictures because they grow up so fast that they're leaving home before you know it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@TreeBob

GRATZ!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

congrats tree bob, nice lookin family 
just keep sapling bob away from the ENFP's since they eat baby's


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Handsome boys and beautiful daughter equals gorgeous family!
Congrats on baby girl! ; )


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

ooooh, congratulations, she looks adorable


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Cute baby ... looks like her dad, but her hair should grow in soon. 

Good looking family. I'll bet you are one proud papa. 

Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Swede said:


> Awesome - the second pic of Tessa cracks me up! She looks a tad suspicious... XD


Ha she looks INTJ, "what is this device pointed at me and why is everybody smiling?"


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally a girl. Way to go, @TreeBob. Your wife is like "Success!". (for the fifth time) :happy:


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

Aww. She was born on the same month and day that I was born. Congrats on the little one. roud:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Secret Garden said:


> Aww, she was born on the same day I was. Congrats on the little one. roud:


Wow and you're already constructing complete sentences and successfully using the internet? Congratulations!!


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Tessa is my name! Good choice.  And congratulations.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh, she already have five big boys to protect her! Congratsroud:


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

a mini treebob!


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats @TreeBob!!!


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

The stopwatch has started.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

TreeBranch!! Congrats!!


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Oct 9, 2014)

Aww congrats she is adorable :happy:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

You have the most beautiful family! Ta fille est franchement trop belle, petite ange! And your boys are really cute as well. I wish you all the best and nothing less.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Congratulations ^^


----------

